# About pop-ups?



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

My sister-in-law recently bought a new to her Coleman pop-up and she has lots of questions. Some of them I can answer, but some of them I cannot. Does anyone know where I can find information online specific to popups? I have searched and most places want to sell you a book. (Love my sister-in-law but I'm not buying a book for her.) 

Anyway, a quick question. It says on the side of her pop up no more than 30 amps. Most campgrounds now are 50 amps. Is this going to be a problem and if so, what can be done about it?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

A 50 amp site should also have the 30 amp on the tower (I'm assuming, since 30 amp sites also have 20 amp plugs).

And welcome back.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

Makes sense. I'll have to look during my next trip to Pickwick and see if there is also a 30 amp plug on the tower. 

Thanks! I feel like a heel being gone that long. I said I wouldn't desert the site during the off season and look what happened. *Sigh* I won't do it again. lol


----------



## sabre (May 10, 2009)

We just sold our pop up and it was 30amp, never saw a campground that didn't have it.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Amy,

Most CG posts will have 30 amp outlets. Your SIL can get these adapters that will allow her to connect her 30 amp cord to either a 15 or 50 amp outlet should there be a problem with the 30 amp outlet.

Also I'm not sure she has the manual for her Pup but if not she can down load it from this FTCA site.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, heruide! She doesn't have a manual so this will be very helpful. 

She bought the adapter that goes to 50 amp but we weren't sure if it would hurt it or not. Thanks so much!


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Amy,

You are welcome.

Ruide


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

without getting too technical, the 50 amp service has 4 wires, 2 of the being "hot" the 30 amp has 3 wires with 1 of them being "hot" if you are converting from 50 amp to 30 amp, there is basically a jumper combining the 2 hots into one. the 30 amp converter works basically the same way. completely safe, I've used them for years with no problems.


----------



## southrnbound (Feb 24, 2009)

*re: pop ups*

Amy,

Happy to answer any questions your SIL may have we have had 2 different Coleman popups over the years. Not and expert but lots of experience :yippie:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

What year is your SIL's Coleman? I may have found a manual for you.


----------

